# Amber Safety HG - Salem Glass Works



## blueridge336 (Sep 20, 2016)

I found this Half Gallon Amber Safety (Salem Glass Works) but it needs a lid and clamp.  Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 21, 2016)

Maybe watch Greg Spurgeon's auctions.  That's gonna be a tough one.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 21, 2016)

nhpharm said:


> Maybe watch Greg Spurgeon's auctions.  That's gonna be a tough one.


Agreed.


----------



## deenodean (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice jar !


----------

